# Branch Warren's Form



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just been watching some videos of Branch training and noticed he performs all his reps really fast and uses momentum alot bounces bar off his chest etc...

Ive always read that slower reps 1second up 2 seconds down is the way to go,

Anyreason why he trains like this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, because it works for him!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah because he don't know sh1t, couldn't build muscle if he tried. It's all about perfect form and slow reps..., what a muppet :rolleye:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah because he don't know sh1t, couldn't build muscle if he tried. It's all about perfect form and slow reps..., what a muppet :rolleye:


So If that works why all the advice on here not to bounce the bar and use momentum?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Its what works for HIM.

Everyone is different, that is all part of bodybuilding. If you find what works for YOU then you will progress much faster.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> So If that works why all the advice on here not to bounce the bar and use momentum?


Plus, bouncing and using momentum can lead to injury, especially if your new to lifting.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I reckon that alot of these top guys could train any way they please and they'd still look amazing. I reckon even if they never trained and just used to mow lawns for a living some of them would have 18 inch arms at 6% BF.

Point is that there isn't much sense in trying to emulate what the genetic freaks do and can get away with.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've always been a big believer of strict form, but I'm trying to loosen my form slightly on certain exercise to use more weight and try to bring up body parts but its hard to get out of the habit.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Hes had a lot of injuries. His training style isn't kind to his body. Hes also a t*sser who thinks he has a monopoly on the phrase 'blue-collar'


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I've always been a big believer of strict form, but I'm trying to loosen my form slightly on certain exercise to use more weight and try to bring up body parts but its hard to get out of the habit.


I am the opposite recently I have been really critiquing my form on lifts especially the big compounds as I hope this will minimise the risk of injury.

Before all I cared about was the size of the weight now I am more focused on how I lift it if you follow.

I think it all really depends, as mentioned above, on what you respond best to. For me I am finding that pyramiding sets is getting me some good growth and strength gains as opposed to the 5x5 I was using before.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You get away with a lot more sh1t form when you are on the amount of GH and other gear he is than you would otherwise. Obviously he has had some serious injuries as well the last few years.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

overloading principles .


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

With the way he trains its not about how you move its about what you move. The weight is so heavy that even with his form not being perfect he is still hitting the muscles with enough intensity.

So many different people suggest different techniques, rep ranges, time the muscle in under tension, rest periods etc. What works for one person may not for another.

I've learned to worry less about how im training as long as im going heavy and working hard enough and worry more about how im eating as this has a bigger impact on how I look.


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

If you use branch warrens form as a blueprint to train you are asking for trouble

Jonnie jackson too, watched a vid of him training calfs....he wonders why he has none!

2 awful bodybuilders whos size cant be argued with however their form is another box of frogs altogether


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah because he don't know sh1t, couldn't build muscle if he tried. It's all about perfect form and slow reps..., what a muppet :rolleye:


haha... that reminds me of this picture as its usually the same types who advocate that


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Maybe he just trains like that for the dvds.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just coz they are big doesn't mean they understand biomechanics. Watch dorian yates he practices very good form but then swings the weights around to go past failure.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

He shows off for the camera


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Im pretty sure he aint gonna lose any sleep cos people think he has bad form.

FVCKING SNAP CITY MUTHAFVCKERS.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Because he has 1 in 10 million genes, and uses bucketfuls of drugs.He could lift rocks or bean cans and get results.


----------

